# Do you guys always have this odor?



## dontknowwhattodo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey all new here also suffering from the god damn illness, just wondering if you guys suffer from this all the time or only certain situations? It only seems to effect me when I drink alcohol or take drugs (no longer take drugs haven't in a while. Is it the yeast in the alcohol that causes the smell? Or the stress on my body while drinking? I just wish I knew what was causing this so I could fix it. ANY help would be great.

Also I dunno if any of you have heard of this but i think colostrum with lactoferrin could help some of you, it repairs the whole GI tract I'm waiting on mine to arrive.


----------



## Phoenix1001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah alcohol defo does make it happen or used to make it happen to me. I've stopped drinking for a while so don't know. I barely get the smell much. But at least it gives hope that it's a problem that can be fixed, I'm 100% sure. The anxiety is what I struggle with now really! I'm trying to reprogram myself to think more positively. We have seem to forgotten that the Brain controls our emotions and feelings that react with the body. Like when you think of sex and get a chubby, when you get scared you feel it in your stomach. 
Try searching Bruce Lipton he talks about the brain healing the body and changing thought patterns. This whole problem we have seems like a burden but when we beat it(we will!) we'll realise how such as small thing got in the way and how to deal with future problems.
So it's good to know little things about the drugs and alcohol. Did you ever take a lot of medication or eat lots of sugary things?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Not all the time but present when drinking/eating so I try to avoid doing either of the two when in a social setting.


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Did the colostrum help for you? It happens to me when I'm eating/drinking as well.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

When I used to drink beer,the next day I would have horrible diarrhea and cramps..the cause definetly is yeast


----------

